# Turbo valve failure due to water ingress - Preventative tip



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Might be of interest

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-137686.html


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Another measure that can be taken to protect from damage due to water ingress through the scuttle.

X250's from about 2010 onwards have had an additional cover fitted to the power steering resevoir to prevent water ingress asociated with rain water leaks past the scuttle. 
The part number is F0001363602080 and is called 'Protection' and costs approx £3 from a Fiat main dealer. 
There have been reports of earlier models getting water into the power steering and this is a cheap preventative that is easily fitted in seconds.


----------

